# Driver minting specs for ID CD Pro mini



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a set of ID CD Pro Mini horn bodies from WoofersEtc.com What size compression drivers fit the bodies? 2 bolt, 1"?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you are buying just the bodies, then yes. 2 bolt 1" opening stock.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------

